# Energy efficient Mobo for Ryzen 1700



## DSA101 (Nov 24, 2017)

I am planning to upgrade one of my rigs to Ryzen 1700 (not X, not planning to do any over clocking). Does it matter which motherboard to get? My preference would be as low power consumption as possible, but not sacrificing performance.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 24, 2017)

They are all going to be about the same, really... the only way to see is lookup reviews.


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 24, 2017)

I suspect the most simple ones are the less power consuming. No leds.
Also, the most efficient one is going to be a b350 that allows to undervolt.

Funny you say you don't want a X model, if I wanted to overclock I would go for a 1700, if I wanted to keep stock I would go for a X to have higher frequency and i will go for a cheaper a320 motherboard.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 24, 2017)

I'd say, anything A320 is your best bet. 
Almost all of them support any 65W Ryzen CPUs, including the all-time cheap BIOSTAR A320MH (right now it's only $30 at newegg).


----------

